# List your gear thread?



## briankmonkey

Is there one? If so, link me to it please. Just curious what fellow members have.


Car: 4 Door 98 Integra


My Gear:

Pioneer Head Unit with three 5 volt pre-outs. Can't remember the model (it's older) but it has that Organic Display with Dolphins as one of the screen savers. Nothing too high end but good for the pre-outs.


Front's are Focal 6.5" PolyKevlar's (Utopias were too deep) with extra insulation in the doors.


Powered by: MTX Thunder2300 - 2x150 watts


That is all currently.


I had 2 Boston Pro Series 12"'s as well but currently just the fronts. Also had a Soundstream (oldschool Reference 600watt 4 channel). MTX was powering the Subs and the Soundstream the inside speakers.



I'm not into Car Audio like I once was, but figured posting in this new forum.


----------



## Angus.Young

Figured might as well reply..


Car: 95 2 door yukon..


Head Unit : Alpine 7969

Processor : Alpine H700

Tweeters : Morel Supreme's

Mid - Range : 4" Seas Lotus

Mid Bass : forget exact model.. i think scanspeak 18w/55w500 or someting like that









Subwoofer : JL 12 W 7



Amps...



Mid/Tweet : Arc Audio 4050

Midbass : Arc Audio 2100

Subwoofer : Arc Audio 2500


i think thats the most of it.. sounds pretty good..


----------



## Matt34

Car: 05 Dodge SRT-4


HU: Pioneer DEH-P6800MP (XM radio)

Fronts: Infinity Reference 6.5"

Rear Deck: Infinity Reference 6x9

Amp: Alpine 400watt amp 2ch (Forget model number)

Sub: Alpine Type R DVC 12" sub in custom box


5th Gen IPOD with Pioneer controller


----------



## rvanya

Car: 2005 Tahoe Limited


Deck: Kenwood ddx-8017

Front Stage: MB Quart premium 6 1/2 component set

Rear fill: Factory-- Bose

Subs: 2x JL 10w3 in custom fiberglass enclosure on side wall in rear.

Amp: JL Audio 500/1, JL Audio 300/4

Extra: Hooker 1 farad stiffening cap, Kenwood dva-4100 nav, hooker audio fuse/dist blocks

Interconnects: Monster


----------



## briankmonkey

cool, thanks guys/gals. Some nice setups going on.


----------



## raaj

2005 Nissan Altima


Head Unit: Clarion ProAudio DRZ9255 
Four RCA pre-outs @ 4v each [tweets, midrange, midbass and sub outputs], with dual 24/96 Burr Brown DACs and DSPs, with external DC/DC converter.

The head unit provides all the crossover settings and individual time alignment per channel.


Amplifiers: Two Tru Technology T03 4.150 amps with Burr Brown upgrades.

8 channels of amplification at 150W+ each, all running full-range.

Amps installed in the wheel well in the trunk, losing the spare tire.


Front Stage: DLS Iridium 6.3 3-way component speakers
Tweeters installed on the A-pillars, with custom moulding to aim the tweeters for optimal soundstage width and height. Tweeters fire partially at the windshield and the dash.


Midrange speakers installed in the kickpanels with custom moulding to aim the speakers for optimal soundstage.


Midbase speakers in the stock door panels.
Sub: Single 12" Image Dynamics ID12v3D4 running in free-air and bridged mode, with back firing into the cabin.


All wiring and fuses: Stinger and Ixos


RamMat Sound Deadener on all interior surfaces.


----------



## Scotty L

2000 Nissan Max 5-spd


HU: Alpine 9813 (last model Alpine offered 4v preouts)

Amp1: RF Power 85x4

Amp2: JBL 1200.1 (1200x1 @ 1ohm)

Speakers: 6.5" Focal Polyglass Comps & Coaxs

Sub: 1st gen Elemental Designs 12a.22

MP3: 30gb ipod w/ kca-420i Alpine adapter


----------



## DJ_JonnyV

2001 Audi A6


Stock HU

MBQuart PCE-216s up front set up in component

MBQuart RCE-216s in the back set up coaxially for fill

JL Audio e4300 4 channel amp


...did I mention the custom amp shelf in the trunk of the A6??? Much tighter install than any install shop in the St. Louis area would've done...


----------



## raaj

Let us also post how we have the speakers installed, and some pics of the install if we can. It would be great to see how people have it setup.


I am updating my gear listing in the previous post with description of the setup, and will update it later with a link to the pics. It'd be great if everyone does the same by revising their posts.


----------



## memnoch2

2003 Infiniti M45


Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD w/ iPod, Bluetooth, Sirius, and Inno (aux connection)

JL Audio Evolution ZR on front, XR on rear, all on door panels

JL Audio 12W3v3 x 2

JL Audio 500/1, 450/4

Dynamat


----------



## DJ_JonnyV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raaj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let us also post how we have the speakers installed, and some pics of the install if we can. It would be great to see how people have it setup.
> 
> 
> I am updating my gear listing in the previous post with description of the setup, and will update it later with a link to the pics. It'd be great if everyone does the same by revising their posts.



Here's a link to Audiworld where I posted the install of my A6:

http://forums.audiworld.com/audio/msgs/52347.phtml 


Many pics of the install posted.


----------



## riceaterslc

1992 VW Corrado SLC


most of this stuff i have had since my first car back in '97









*Headunit/Changer:*

Clarion ProAudio DRX-9275L

Clarion ProAudio CDC-1205

*Speakers:*

Alpine DDC-R13A Component (5.25")

Rockford Fosgate RFP-1212 (their first DVC! still bumps well)

*Amplifiers:*

Crossfire CFA-202

Crossfire CFA-602


----------



## Deathwish238

Car: 2006 Black Sand Pearl 5-Speed Scion tC

HU: Eclipse CD-8445

Sub: Stereo Integrity Magnum D12

Sub Amp: Pioneer Premier PRS-X720


----------



## goobenet

1994 Ford Exploder XLT


HU: Kenwood Excelon KDC-X790

Door Speakers: JBL 6" "plate speakers" W/ crossovers

Sub: 10" JBL

Amp: 500w Clarion


All speakers are "studio Refrence" speakers, my EQ is flat and sounds the way the radio station or CD was made to be. Sound quality is outstanding. I've had car audio SQ people sit in my truck and ask "where's all my gear".











There's a PC in there as well using an eclipse 7" touch LCD, which i really should upgrade to something VGA compatible. Nothing special.


----------



## over0066

Car 1997 Toyota Avalon XLS



HU Pioneer 9300


Front Speakers

Focal 3way polykevlar (can't quite remember the model)

6.5 inch in custom door box, tweeter and 4 inch in custom kick panels


Front Amp

Xtant x604 bridged for 2 channel output


Sub

Elemental Designs ed12a in small sealed box


Sub Amp

Xtant x1001


Optima Yellow Top

Plenty of Dynamat


----------



## BasiCEvil

1996 Nissan Primera


JVC Headunit - Can't remember the model


Amps

Monitor 1

~MK4.70 (Bridged to CDT's)

~MK2.120 (Bridged to Image Dynamics)


Processor

Precision Power

~PAR650


Mids/Highs

CDT Audio

~CL-63 Braxials


Sub

Image Dynamics

~IDQ10


----------



## iamskew

It's been so long since I installed this stuff, but here's the basic rundown.


An Alpine head unit (4v preouts), kicker 6.5" components in the doors (R6s I think ... definitely not the newest ones), kicker 6x9s in the back deck for fill, a directed 4 channel amp, I believe at 100wx4, a directed mono (maybe it's 2 channels bridged, I don't remember) at like 1200w, and a Digital Designs 9515 15" sub in a big ported box ... really big. It's being a 195 amp alternator and 0 ag wire.


edit: oh yeah, the car is a 1999 oldsmobile alero 2 door.


----------



## low

hmm..okay i'll play










HU=7990

Proc=H900

Mids =6.5 SEAS Lotus Ref

Tweet=new SEAS Lotus Ref tweeter

Sub=12 SEAS Lotus (x2)

Frontstage Amp=TruTech B475 (upgraded with WIMA, AD chips, "the werks")

Sub Amp = TruTech H1

Wiring=Stinger


----------



## temposs

Headunit: Eclipse CD8052

Processor: Eclipse 39011 DSP

Front Stage: CDT EF61CF w/ Satnet 560 c/o.

Subwoofers: 2 Resonant Engineering 15" SE's, sealed @ 4cft

Amp Front: Concept 1004 bridged 200x2 @ 4ohm

Amp Sub: Concept 1200d @ 1ohm

CarPC: AMD 1800+, Gigabyte MicroATX, Inverter w/ startup/shutdown controller, Chaintech AV701 to processor via optical out, 512mb ram, 400gb HD


Probably going to be going with some Rainbow SLC 6.5's for Christmas.


----------



## project86

My current vehicle (2004 Mercury Mountaineer) has the stock "premium" system which is not very good but gets the job done. I actually like the stock (made by Alpine) in dash 6 disc changer. The speakers aren't even component (where's the premium in that?), and the soundstage is stuck at ankle level. The factory sub is rediculous: zero accuracy, bloated mids but not enough lows... but it's still better than nothing I guess.


Some of my old cars have been pretty good though:


95 Civic hatchback - the "cheap" system

H/U: Pioneer Premier DEXP1R

Amp: Infinity Kappa 255A 5 channel class D

Front: CDT Braxial 6.5

Rear: Infinity Kappa 6.5 (very very low gain)

Sub: 10" Infinity Perfect


1997 Toyota Supra twin turbo - the "clean" system

H/U: Denon DCT-Z1

Amps: 3X Monolithic class A, 1X Monolithic monoblock

EQ: Zapco PX paragraphic EQ/crossover with PSI-HPSL Isolated Bipolar Power Supply

Front: Custom made 3way system using Soundstream SS8's in doors, Vifa 4" midrange, and Vifa 1" tweeter, with a custom crossover

Rear: none!

Sub: 2X Sony XES-L50 12" (yes at one time Sony made some very high end car audio stuff, MSRP was $750 each)



As much as I loved the Supra, my favorite system has to be the original, my first car:


1988 Civic Hatchback

H/U: Sony tape deck with 6 disc changer in the trunk

Amp: Alpine v12 600 watt

Front Pioneer 5.25 coaxial powered off the head unit

Rear: None!

Sub: 2X Soundstream Granite Pro 15" in a giant 4.5 cubic foot sealed box... this car was all bass with hardly any of that other stuff to get in the way.


----------



## bigbsezwazup

2001 Chevrolet Silverado XCab

Head Unit: Kenwood Excelon KDC-X590 USB

Hard Drive: HP 80gb MyBook USB

Amps: Bazooka ELA300.1 Mono(Subs) & Bazooka ELA60.4(Components)

Front: Infinity Reference 6010cs(6.5 components)pair

Rear: Infinity Reference 6412cfp(4x6 components)pair

Subs: Infinity Reference 1040w(10")pair

Box: MTX Custom Underseat

Cap: Tsunami 1.2f


Nice clean system that still lets me use my truck as a truck and doesn't waste space.


----------



## dr hypothesis

2001 Impala


Panasonic dvd hu


Orion 2500d

Orion 400.2


Image Dynamics 6.5 Chameleon Components


Resonant Engineering SX 15s (2)

7 cube box, 30 hz tune, forgot how much port area I have


200 amp alt



I go back and forth between car audio and home theater. Both are major addictions. I just took a year off the car audio scene and am about to jump back in. Going to add 2 more 15s and put them in a wall. 14 - 16 cubes, 30hz tune, around 175 - 200 inches of port. It's not loud unless it's physically painful.


----------



## str8line

2003 Duramax Crew Cab


McIntosh head unit

McIntosh 100Wx4 amp

Alpine V12 500Wx1 sub-amp

Focal K2P 6.5 " fronts

Alpine Type R 6.5" rears

JL Audio W6 12" sub


The McIntosh gear is 9 years old and I still love it and will probably have it forever.


The Focal's are 1 year old and are incredible.


The Sub is 9 years old and still sounds pretty good but I'm thinking of getting a Hsu 12" to replace it.


----------



## project86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *str8line* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2003 Duramax Crew Cab
> 
> *McIntosh head unit*
> 
> McIntosh 100Wx4 amp
> 
> Alpine V12 500Wx1 sub-amp
> 
> Focal K2P 6.5 " fronts
> 
> Alpine Type R 6.5" rears
> 
> JL Audio W6 12" sub
> 
> 
> The McIntosh gear is 9 years old and I still love it and will probably have it forever.
> 
> 
> The Focal's are 1 year old and are incredible.
> 
> 
> The Sub is 9 years old and still sounds pretty good but I'm thinking of getting a Hsu 12" to replace it.




Oooohhh.... nice! I was looking for one of those back in the day, ended up with the Denon which I was very happy with... but always kind of wanted the McIntosh anyway. Hang on to that thing!


----------



## jvgillow

Cheap setup in a '01 Kia Rio:


Rockford Fosgate Punch P2 10" sub

Rockford Fosgate Punch P2002 amp

Pioneer DEH-5500MP head unit

Pioneer TS-A1671R 6" 3-way speakers

Pioneer IP-BUS RCA input (for iPod)


No more upgrades until I get a new car.


----------



## rocko1290




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briankmonkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there one? If so, link me to it please. Just curious what fellow members have.
> 
> 
> Car: 4 Door 98 Integra
> 
> 
> My Gear:
> 
> Pioneer Head Unit with three 5 volt pre-outs. Can't remember the model (it's older) but it has that Organic Display with Dolphins as one of the screen savers. Nothing too high end but good for the pre-outs.
> 
> 
> Front's are Focal 6.5" PolyKevlar's (Utopias were too deep) with extra insulation in the doors.
> 
> 
> Powered by: MTX Thunder2300 - 2x150 watts
> 
> 
> That is all currently.
> 
> 
> I had 2 Boston Pro Series 12"'s as well but currently just the fronts. Also had a Soundstream (oldschool Reference 600watt 4 channel). MTX was powering the Subs and the Soundstream the inside speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into Car Audio like I once was, but figured posting in this new forum.



What's the point in putting extra insulation in the doors?


----------



## gooki

Daily driver:

BMW 520i

Clarion DRX9255EX

Eaudio 480 AB amp

Eaudio 280 AB amp

Arvus 5.25 inch components

Arvus 10 inch sub

(will be changing to clarion DRZ9255 once i get a new car)


SPL car:

Lada Niva

Pioneer minidisc headunit

2x Eaudio 3000D amps (similar to the SPL Dynamics 3000D)

2x Digital Designs DD9512 subs

(soon to be changed to DD9917)


Equipment in my closet:

Mcintosh MX4000L headunit

Clarion DRZ9255 headunit

Nakamichi TP1200 tuner/preamp/changer controler

Nakamichi MB100 changer

Nakamichi CDC100 cd changer

Nakamichi DAC101 dac

Nakamichi PA304 amp

Nakamichi PA301 amp

Nakamichi EC304 and EC204 electronic crossovers

A/D/S DAC44

Digital Designs DD9917 Sub

2x Transducers

And a whole heap more - realy should have a sell out sometime soon


On it's way:

Arvus 27 inch passive radiator


To the guys with the McIntosh gear - two big thumbs up. I used to own a MDA4000(dac), MC430(amp), MPM400 (meters), + an McIntosh cap to go with the MX4000L above. Only reason i sold was to buy a house.


----------



## raaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocko1290* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the point in putting extra insulation in the doors?



Extra insulation in the doors helps to minimize vibrations of the sheet metal of the door, which generally results in unwanted harmonics and also helps to minimize the general "ghetto vibration". It also serves to tighten up the mid and lower frequencies. It is an absolute must for anyone serious about sound quality.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Equipment in my closet:
> 
> Mcintosh MX4000L headunit
> 
> Clarion DRZ9255 headunit
> 
> Nakamichi TP1200 tuner/preamp/changer controler
> 
> Nakamichi MB100 changer
> 
> Nakamichi CDC100 cd changer
> 
> Nakamichi DAC101 dac
> 
> Nakamichi PA304 amp
> 
> Nakamichi PA301 amp
> 
> Nakamichi EC304 and EC204 electronic crossovers
> 
> A/D/S DAC44
> 
> Digital Designs DD9917 Sub
> 
> 2x Transducers
> 
> And a whole heap more - realy should have a sell out sometime soon
























Kewl stuff !!


----------



## Signal1hundred

Cool. I see quite a few of you have Focal components. I loved my polykevlars before one of them suddenly stopped working. I think I may have gotten water in the doors


----------



## rocko1290




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briankmonkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Front's are Focal 6.5" PolyKevlar's (Utopias were too deep) with extra insulation in the doors.



How did you put the insulation in there? Did you put it inside the actual door, or did you just put it on the panel? How much did you use?


Did you use regular R-13 fiberglass insulation, or should you buy something like egg-crate foam?


----------



## johnson

Kenwood KDC-x589

Memphis Audio Big Belle (4x75 + [email protected], [email protected])

Rainbow SLC-265

Image Dynamics IDMAX 12


----------



## kryptonian

Wow, some of you folks have some sweet setups!


2001 Nissan Altima (limited edition)

Head Unit - Pioneer DEH-P4900IB

Pioneer iPod Direct Cable CDI200 (for use with 30gb ipod)

AMP - Eclipse Class D Mono Channel Digital XA1000

Sub - Eclipse Dual 12" Sealed Subwoofer Enclosure

Front Speakers - Two Kicker 6" Component Speakers

Rear Speakers - Two Eclipse 6-1/2" 3-Way Coaxial


----------



## TK Doom

Car #1: 2004 Mystichrome Ford Mustang Cobra Coupe


Head Unit: Alpine 9885 connected to an iPod

Amp: JL Audio E6450

Speakers: BA SL60 (front), BA SL80 (rear), JL Audio Stealthbox (sub)


Car #2: 2004 Mystichrome Ford Mustang Cobra Convertible


Head Unit: Alpine IVA-D310 w/iPod Controller

Navigation: NVE-N872A Navigation System w/HCE100XM NavTraffic

Amp: JL Audio 500/5

Speakers: BA SL60 (front), BA SL80 (rear), JL Audio Stealthbox (sub)


----------



## pg_rider

1993 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4


First time I've ever dabbled in car audio, so this is definitely a beginner system. Still, it's better than what came with the car!


Pioneer DEH6500P head unit

Autotek SS400.4 4-channel amp bridged to drive my two front speakers

Focal 165V1 components in front (no rear speakers); tweeters surface-mounted above the woofers

Infinity Basslink sub


Getting ready to do some sound deadening in the doors...


----------



## dugejust

ford f150 extended cab


hu- pioneer deh7800

pioneer ipod adapter

6x8pioneer 4 ways up front

6x8pioneer 3 ways in back

2- jl 10w08 subs in sealed box under back seat

fosgate 300w amp behind back seat


----------



## kanebear

Car 1


2003 MB E55


Euro MB Navi/DVD/TV head unit

2x Audison LRx 2.500 (front and rear mids/highs)

1x Audison LRx 1.400 (subs)

Fronts & Rears, Dynaudio System 240GT

Subs : Adire Audio Brahma

Audiocontrol LC8 to do summing

JL Audio Cleansweep

Audiocontrol DQX


The car was in the February issue of CA&E... installer does amazing work.


Car 2


2006 350Z


Pioneer AVH-P7600DVD

5700 TV tuner

Pioneer XM tuner

Pioneer Sirius tuner

AVIC-88DVD Nav

Pioneer AVG-VDP1 Driving dynamics processor

Brax Graphic X2400 4 channel for mids/highs

Brax Graphic X2000 2 channel for subs

2x JL 8w7 subs

Fronts: Brax Graphic Pro

Rears: JL Audio ZR 5.25" coax

Center: JL Audio 6.5" component


System sounds AMAZING! I thought DVD-A on the road would simply be a curiousity but I absolutely love it. This car is going to be in CA&E at some point if I ever get off my arse and fill out the tech sheet!


----------



## john123321

Headunit - Pioneer Deh -7600

Sub- Nakamichi spw-1000d

Amp - coming soon.


----------



## ren28

Nakamichi MB100 (amber)

MB Quart QM215.61

MB Quart QM100 X 2

JL 8W3 D4 X 2 non-ported boxes

PPI 4400

PPI 2300


I want to get another Nakamichi in-dash changer since my changer is getting a bit "iffy" again. Anyone have ideas about a high-end in-dash changer? The Nakamichi CD-700II might be an option but there have been some posts about reliability issues and that particular model has been out for a while. I don't want to buy a new CD-700II only to have a CD-700III come out.


----------



## MegaHurtz83

My setup has thinned out a bit recently, but it's still keeping me happy for my daily driving:


Alpine IVA-D900 HU

2 NESA 6.5" visor screens

2 Innovatek 7" headrest screens

Sirius Satellite Radio

Alpine iPod interface

Sony slim PS2

Focal 165K2P components

MTX 2 chan amp

Exide 34XCD battery

Custom 200 amp alternator

1/0 power/ground and Stinger Expert Series interconnects

Lots and lots of sound deadener

Some other doodads


Before running the MTX amp, I was running a Zapco i-Force 4 chan with a pair of Zapco 10's and an Audiocontrol DQXS, but I haven't had that gear for several months.


----------



## soundqcar

Vehicle: 1996 Impala SS


Head Unit: Pioneer DEX-P9 cd player/SDV-P7 dvd player/RS-P50 12 disc changer.

2ea. Pioneer 7" LCD monitors

Processor: Pioneer DEQ-P9

Amps: Xtant x604 & x1001

Front Stage: Scanspeak 12M/4631G 4" mids. 2904/6000 tweeters installed in kickpanels. Mids 250hz - 5khz tweeters 5khz on up (6db/oct) custom passive x-overs

Focal inverted tweeters in 'A' Pillars 10khz on up (attenuated)

Dynaudio MW170 Midbass 40hz - 250hz custom door enclosure (18db/oct)

Subs: Xtant 2ea. X124 up to 40hz (24db/oct) installed in custom LiteCrete Aperiodic enclosure.

Cables: Kimber Kable & Street Wires


----------



## Steven Kephart

1990 Acura Integra


Head Unit: Sony ES CDX-C90

Processor: Sony ES XDP-4000X

Front amp: Diamond Audio D3 400.2

Sub amp: Arc Audio 1500dr

Front speakers: Adire Koda components with Extremis 6 mids

Subwoofer: Adire Audio Tumult 10 which I personally built


The subwoofer is mounted in a fiberglass enclosure under the dash for ultimate up-front bass.


----------



## rocko1290




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briankmonkey* /forum/post/8518957
> 
> 
> Front's are Focal 6.5" PolyKevlar's (Utopias were too deep) with extra insulation in the doors.



would dynamat work?


----------



## 1zach4

2006 Honda Civic Coupe


Headunit: Pioneer DEH-P6000UB

Front Stage: Polk Audio SR6500's

Rear Fill: Factory

Sub: 10" Image Dynamics IDQ V.3 D4

Front Stage Amp: Kicker 08ZX350.4 (Bridged to 175 x 2 @ 4ohms)

Sub Amp: Kicker 08ZX750.1


Extremely clean setup and wouldn't do anything differently


----------



## pumbaa071

2005 subaru impreza


2x Alpine Type R 12" 4ohm dvc

1x Sundown Audio SAE-1000d @1ohm

1x Dragster 4x60 amp bridged to [email protected]

1x Kenwood KVT-719 indash tv

1x Phoenix Gold RSD 6.5" component set

1x Dynamat Xtreme bulk pack on doors and hatch

0ga and 4ga wire, rockford white wolf rca cables, XM radio, and rockford 0ga to 0/4ga out dist block.


----------



## Matt34

New truck, new system:


08 Nissan Titan


Alpine 9883

Boston S60 components up front

Alpine Type R coxial in rear doors

Alpine MRP-F450(Bridged, pushing the Bostons)

Alpine MRP-M450

2x Treo TSI 12" subs in a custom enclosure under the rear seats.


----------



## The Wraith

2007 Toyota Tacoma X-Runner:


Head unit: Kenwood KDC-X591

Sub amp: US Amps USA-300

Subs: MTX Thunder 7500 12" subs (2) in sealed enclosure


I'm still undecided on which components and amp I'm getting next, so I still have the stock mids and highs for now.


----------



## DblHelix

Well, I have the following in my 2007 Scion tC:


HU: Alpine IVA-W205 with HD Radio Tuner, may swap for Pioneer Avic-D3

Front Speakers: Boston SPZ60s in doors, will eventually move these to the kicks


I hope to get an Arc Audio 4200SE soon, had one and sold it which I regret. I also have an Image Dynamics IDQ15v2 which I will build a fiberglass enclosure for eventually.


----------



## CatmanIsGod

'96 Miata


Nakamichi CD700

McIntosh MC4000 amp

Focal Polyglass in the front

JL Audio Stealthbox (ripped out the 8W6's and upgraded the subs to Image Dynamics)



'97 Miata


Nakamichi CD45z HU

Nakamichi EC200 x-over

Orion HCCA amp for subs

Soundstream Tarantula amp for mains

Polk db's (old model) in the doors

Another JL Audio Stealthbox with upgraded subs.


I'm in the process of designing a system for the BMW ...so far have a Nakamichi CD45z HU ....looking at Morel speakers ...shopping for McIntosh amps ....still undecided on subs.


----------



## Cali4life3

Car: 99 Chevy Tahoe

Head Unit: Jensen 9015 (i believe is the model)

Indash EQ: Autotek 7007

Subs: (4) RE SX10's

Sub Amp: (1) Autotek MM4000.1D (I have it running at 2000 x 2 @ 2 ohm)

Kickpanl speakers: MB Quart Premium comps 5.25"

Stock front door speakers: MB Quart Premium comps 6.5"

Stock rear door speakers: MB Quart Premium comps 6.5"

Stock cargo area speakers: MB Quart Premium comps 4.25"

Highs Amps: (2) Autotek MM100.4's

Headrest Monitors: (2) 7" XOVision

Flip Down: (1) 15" flip down in cargo area above box facing back for tailgating at Raider games

Wiring: All Hooker Audio

Battery under hood: Kinetik HC2000

Battery in back: Kinetik HC800


Team Maxxsonics

Team Hooker Audio

Team Kinetik


----------



## memphis87

02 chevy Trailblazer LTZ

2 12 inch Alpine Type-x

1 Jl audio 1000/1

1 self built ported box dual chamber

4 alpine type-s components

alpine 4 channel amp 50x4

Stinger 4 gauge wiring

Alpine cda-9827 HU

5 Farad Alumapro C.A.P.


----------



## insanedrunk

95 Geo Prizm

Jvc KD-G720 head unit

2 Kenwood KFC-1680ie for mids

2 Kenwood KFC-1382ie for highs

2 JL Audio 12" w3 for lows

and a Hitron 1400w 2ch amp

hooked up with 4 guage wiring kit


----------



## funkbucket007

2004 Acura TSX (CGP/6-MT/Ebony/Navi)


Factory 6-disc in-dash.

Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.2 signal processor

Rockford Fosgate Power Series T15004 amplifier

Boston Acoustics Pro Series 6.53 3-way components

Rockford Fosgate Power Series T1 10s (x2)

All Rockford Fosgate wiring & connections

120 sq. ft. of Dynamat Extreme


Slowly but surely getting it all together.


Some build pics, pics of the small everyday install in my wife's vehicle, pics of my old Civic & my old Integra ('97 USAC 0-100 watt SQ Consumer World Champ)...
http://http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2542732


----------



## screxer

2003 Mitsubishi Evo


Headunit: Premier DEH-P780MP

Fronts: Focal K2P components

Rear: Focal K2P components

Sub: JL Audio 12w7

Audiocontrol EQS trunk mounted EQ

Alpine PDX 4.150 powering the fronts and rears

Alpine PDX 1.1000 powering the sub

1 farad rockford fosgate cap


You can see the install here:
http://www.lotts.com/2003MitsubishiLancerEvo8.htm


----------



## j2cervin

There are some seriously nice setups on here. Some pics of these would be excellent!

Mine is:


2001 Impala

HU: Nak 45z

wire: Phoenix Gold ARX 9 series interconnects, 1/0 power

mid/tweet: PG ti5 elite (basically morel drivers) in kicks

sub: (2) PG 12" Xmax

amp: PH ti1000.2, zx450v.2

processor: PG DEQ (w/ one off remote), bass cube, PLD1 line driver


----------



## applebonker

Figured I'd revive this thread...


Car: 2008 Nissan Altima Coupe


Head: Alpine IVA-W205

H/U Acc: iPod adapter, HD Radio Tuner, backup camera, steering wheel adapter, video bypass

Navigation: Alpine Blackbird PMD-B200

Processor: Alpine PXA-H701

Front Tweets: ScanSpeak Soft Dome (D2904/6000-01)

Front Mids: Rainbow Audio Profi W165 (Dynaudio Esotar2 650's on order)

Front Amp: Alpine PDX-4.150

Rear Fill: Rainbow Audio SL 6x9 (only used for multichannel)

Rear Amp: Alpine PDX-2.150

Sub: Critical Mass UL12

Sub Amp: Sundown Audio SAZ-3000D

Rear Battery: Kinetik HC2400


Custom fiberglass enclosure, full custom trunk, Second Skin Audio Damplifier (sound deadener) throughout entire car (~200 square feet), 1/0 power throughout


Here's a few pics:


----------

